# Bread as training treat?



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering if bread will be good as a training treat?

I thought that since dogs like it pretty much and it doesn't have anything "fat" in it.... Maybe I should go for it. Plus it's cheaper than those prepacked dog treats. 


Thanks
Ivan


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

the best one I've come up with is chopped up hot dogs.....they love that crap!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If you can get calf's liver, boil it, then throw it in the oven with some garlic powder on it. Doggies love liver. The boil/bake process makes it easier for us to handle.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love yogurt drops.........


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz is a food hound. He'll eat anything. We used Kix cereal or Cheerios as a training treat.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> the best one I've come up with is chopped up hot dogs.....they love that crap!!


 
we refer to hot dogs as "doggy crack"


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

We limit/exclude bread from our dogs' diet because I have been told or read somewhere that the yeast can contributre to those nasty ear infections. Dusty used to have frequent ear problems, and once I heard that and cut the bread from his diet, (usually given to him from our hand while he's begging), his ear problems decreased dramatically.
For training treats, we often cut up hot dogs or use roll over too. I know that's what Nuggets trainers use exclusively for training their animals.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two dance for freeze dried liver treats! Even Shadow and he's not much of a food hound.


----------



## daft007 (Apr 26, 2007)

We use all natural dog treat found at petco for like 7-8 bucks for 4 lbs and they go nuts for it.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

For me, I used part of there daily ration of kibble in the beginning stages. I brought in cooked up fresh chicken cut in small pieces later as the higher distractions moved in.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Funny story about bread: 

Yesterday my wife and I were sitting at the table eating ham sandwiches for lunch. Wifey had taken a bite and put her's down on her plate...Carson darted in and took the whole thing right out from under her nose. :doh: Anyways after the initial pause (did that really just happen???) wifey grabbed his mouth, and took the sandwich back...and Carson went and pouted. He knew he was bad, but he was hoping to get away from the experience with a sandwich...and he didn't even get that!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> For me, I used part of there daily ration of kibble in the beginning stages. I brought in cooked up fresh chicken cut in small pieces later as the higher distractions moved in.


We do that with kibble too. I don't think Carson cares what it is...as long as it's coming from our hands he thinks it's prime rib!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been using cheese slices lately. Its easy to grab a couple singles from the fridge on my way out, and since they're wrapped, it doesn't get my pockets all cruddy... and I can eat them too when Luce gets tired. 
A few weeks ago, we were sitting in church and I reached in my pocket to pull out our offering and found a piece of dried out hot dog


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I swear by CharleeBears - they are little liver flavored crackers the size of oyster crackers. A handful goes a long way.

Bread? Well - while it was my Jake's favorite treat and he got a slice every day I wouldn't recomend it. It was probably the cause of his itchiness - a possible wheat allergy. 

A lot of folks swear by using a handful of their regular kibble!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Jazz is a food hound. He'll eat anything. We used Kix cereal or Cheerios as a training treat.


I tried that, but I think Micah's too young. He takes forever to finish one Cheerio...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmmm hotdogs eh? So not regular sausages but actual hot dogs? Like the sausages with uhhh tougher skin?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Hmmm hotdogs eh? So not regular sausages but actual hot dogs? Like the sausages with uhhh tougher skin?


The sausages would be too spicy. Hot dogs and bologna pieces work well, along with string cheese.

A couple weeks ago I bought the ends of the bologna and sliced chicken from the deli, cut them in tiny pieces. Lasted me the whole week, for about $1.00.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry, not much of a .... cooker. (With the exception of cooking on camps), but do you have to cook these stuff? Or can you just buy a hot dog and slice it up and give it to them?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Funny story about bread:
> 
> Yesterday my wife and I were sitting at the table eating ham sandwiches for lunch. Wifey had taken a bite and put her's down on her plate...Carson darted in and took the whole thing right out from under her nose. :doh: Anyways after the initial pause (did that really just happen???) wifey grabbed his mouth, and took the sandwich back...and Carson went and pouted. He knew he was bad, but he was hoping to get away from the experience with a sandwich...and he didn't even get that!!


Did she eat the sandwich afterwards?


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We do that with kibble too. I don't think Carson cares what it is...as long as it's coming from our hands he thinks it's prime rib!!


Yep, it doesn't matter as long as it's coming from the pack leader.

I don't think a lot of bread is a good idea, but with that said mine get additional bread or grain products on occassion. I do limit that intake though. They are not concentrated carb eaters, and will get fat on it, just like humans, only their digestive tracts aren't built to handle carbs as well as ours either, which can cause stomach discomfort. That's why vet recommended foods often use rice as filler, which is more innocuous than wheat and other grains.

My old scottie used to love to bury stale bread and tortillas. He wouldn't bury bones, only bread heels and tortillas. He'd find them again occassionally, sometimes weeks later.

Bottom line is that dogs don't need treats all that much, and bread is less than ideal as such. Goldens appreciate a good walk more than anything else.


----------

